# iKegger - Growlers and Kegs



## Camsteele (18/1/16)

Has anyone seen/used or heard of these:
https://ikegger.myshopify.com/collections/products

I wanted to use for homebrew, but had a few concerns, mainly around how you would carbonate, and how it may stay carbonated? Could you naturally carb and then use a c02 to push to glass? How long would they last like this?

I like the size of the 4L mini keg: http://ikegger.myshopify.com/collections/products/products/4l-mini-ikegger - especially if it can fit in a fridge door.


----------



## DU99 (18/1/16)

Had to check site out.............No ....there in NSW


----------



## SBOB (18/1/16)

I think I saw one of the standard growler sized ones at Warners At the Bay on the weekend.. it was simply the standard growler and they didnt have any of the tap or co2 bits..


----------



## earle (18/1/16)

Local HBS sells the hummer and the Johnson but not the co2 gear yet. You could carb naturally just like a bottle, then add the co2 attachment once you want to drink. Being a co2 attachment you should be able to drink it at your leisure just like a normal keg. Should work but an expensive way to get into it.

I can see it working much better alongside a normal kegging system for keeping growlers carbed after opening for a longer period than normal.


----------



## Blind Dog (18/1/16)

Bit exxy

And there's no way I'm drinking beer from a Johnson!


----------



## Yob (19/1/16)

earle said:


> Local HBS sells the hummer and the Johnson but not the co2 gear yet. You could carb naturally just like a bottle, then add the co2 attachment once you want to drink. Being a co2 attachment you should be able to drink it at your leisure just like a normal keg. Should work but an expensive way to get into it.
> 
> I can see it working much better alongside a normal kegging system for keeping growlers carbed after opening for a longer period than normal.


It'd be great for the extra on kegging day, I still ferment 23L-25L and I usually glass growler the left overs but a couple of these would be great for the table at a BBQ...

Before the lad came along 4 months ago I was looking into this 'type' of thing for a bulk buy, with tap and regulator.. I'll have to go back and see what those emails came in at now I'm getting a smidge of free time again


----------



## fraser_john (19/1/16)

They can be had on aliexpress for a good saving over what they are retailing them at and if they are buying them in bulk, they would be doubling their money on them, which is what retailing is about, they have bills to pay  Just ask Yob or any other retailer on here.

Certainly would be good for that litre or two left over when kegging or bottling, had not thought of that.

If you do a bulk buy on them Yob, pencil me in for four of them LOL!


----------



## Grott (19/1/16)

Yob said:


> It'd be great for the extra on kegging day, I still ferment 23L-25L and I usually glass growler the left overs but a couple of these would be great for the table at a BBQ...
> 
> Before the lad came along 4 months ago I was looking into this 'type' of thing for a bulk buy, with tap and regulator.. I'll have to go back and see what those emails came in at now I'm getting a smidge of free time again


Is this the 4 litre Yob?
cheers


----------



## Diesel80 (19/1/16)

Yob said:


> It'd be great for the extra on kegging day, I still ferment 23L-25L and I usually glass growler the left overs but a couple of these would be great for the table at a BBQ...
> 
> Before the lad came along 4 months ago I was looking into this 'type' of thing for a bulk buy, with tap and regulator.. I'll have to go back and see what those emails came in at now I'm getting a smidge of free time again


Yob, you are in a small window, calm before the next storm, You have about 4-6 weeks before it goes tits up again.
Interested to see what kind of price buying in bulk can bring, for the same reason kegging / bottling the last couple of litres.

Though, i have been franken-kegging recently with good results!

Cheers,
D80


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/1/16)

If Yob is interested in doing a bulk buy from the likes of Alibaba I would be interested in a couple, and if he knew what figures he would be looking at I think the lowest minimum purchase I saw was 24, obviously could be cheaper again for more.
I don't know if Yob does put a percentage on for himself for organising a bulk buy but I think it only fair that we would expect him to do so. We still get them cheaper and everyone wins.


----------



## Zorco (19/1/16)

I've had the subtle frown at work for bringing in my 19l with only 5l of beer in it (and sufficient CO2 pressure to dispense). So I've been looking for a while.

Definitely agree Ali has options.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2L-mini-growler-spears-Beer-Spear-with-Tap-Faucet-with-CO2-Injector-Premium-2L-Mini-Keg/32568668646.html?spm=2114.40010308.4.8.d7LGCK

I'd prefer the 3.6-4.0 litre

Yob, if you've made moves on this before and know about quality / warranty from your suppliers then I'm happy to join in. Equally happy to join others in finding the right product - I could even buy one in for a test and evaluation review - then post results prior to us going bulk..... Just thinking aloud here really.


Put me down for 2 keg / tap / gas-reg kits.

Fraser with 4, a couple here and there up the thread so far. I'd say there is an Expression of Interest for about so far 10 maybe. A few boys at work would be interested so I'd ratchet up to 4 myself in a week.


----------



## Zorco (19/1/16)

More searching, more saving.

Keg only: $53 delivered -

Minister for Finance will approve.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-6L-screw-lid-cap-keg-stainless-steel-wholesale-beer-bottles/32563899920.html?spm=2114.10010108.0.57.3NXyW1

My hunting consumer hat is on.


----------



## Yob (19/1/16)

HERE now, lets not derail this topic further, Ill ask mods to move relevant posts to the BB thread


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/1/16)

There is an ebay seller selling similar products but also has this arrangement available to fit the growler / keg

It's pretty pricey but it would be great to have a 2 / 4L keg with post mix fittings for parties. Even a growler with postmix fittings would make them highly usable.

I must admit regular growlers are probably my least favourite vessel for beer. It's usually the case that whoever fills them mucks it up and you end up with a flat / lifeless beer or even if filled correctly the first couple of glasses are great then the balance is pretty ordinary. 

Cheers

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Beer-Spear-Double-Quick-Connector-Ball-Lock-Fit-Our-Mini-Keg-/181964203339


----------



## Fendercaster (24/1/16)

Im very interested in 2 or 3 x 4lt and a set of tap/gas top. Very interested.


----------



## Brewjohno (2/4/16)

Was there any further progress made on this with respect to bulk buys.


----------



## Mardoo (2/4/16)

Look here. Soon. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/89468-Mini-Keg-Growler-EOI


----------

